# Essential Oil that removes moles



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a (this is going to sound gross, but it's not as bad as it's about to sound) mole on my back. It's kinda flat, dried up...

I did go to the doc and he told me it was a 'bonus prize' for getting older.
It's not cancerous and he could numb my back and cut it off and cauderize the wound.
Ouch and ewwww.

I read that applying Oregano oil to it daily will make it shrivel up and fall off.

Does anyone have experience in removing such moleish oddities with essential oils?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have a (this is going to sound gross, but it's not as bad as it's about to sound) mole on my back. It's kinda flat, dried up...
> 
> I did go to the doc and he told me it was a 'bonus prize' for getting older.
> It's not cancerous and he could numb my back and cut it off and cauderize the wound.
> ...


Straight oregano essential oil does remove moles. Apply it with a q-tip directly on the moles twice a day and cover with a bandaid. You can put a little vaseline or olive oil around the mole to prevent irritating the skin around it. If it burns you can mix it with a little coconut oil before applying it. It can take up to a couple weeks to remove the whole thing. It also works for skin tags and warts.

ETA: make sure you are using quality oils. Some of the cheaper ones are not 100% pure.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have used castor oil. The mole will separate from the skin around the perimeter, then closer and close to the center. It becomes loose and because of the vein in the center feeding the mole, may bleed. It then just falls off.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Had mole on neck. Taped cotton pad soaked in ACV on it. Dried up and came off in about 10 days. Had to tape w/duct tape. Nothing else would stick. I checked mole every day to make sure it was ok.


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

The white milky stuff in wild lettuce will remove moles, warts and age spots and it's free. Gary


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Where is the best place to purchase these essential oils that are 100% pure? (I see them everywhere.)


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Where is the best place to purchase these essential oils that are 100% pure? (I see them everywhere.)


I buy from Native American Nutritionals. Rocky Mountain Oils is also an option; they are the same company, but different websites. The prices are very reasonable and it is not a multi level marketing company. Shipping is very fast and inexpensive.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a few moles fall off with clove oil. Mostly use clove oil on my gums though.


----------

